# curseur mac



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

bonjour à tous
est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si on peut changer le curseur de max os x v 10..6.3.
Si oui comment et où trouver des curseur?

merci à ceux qui me répondrons.

et désolé si la question à déja était posé!!


----------



## wath68 (2 Novembre 2010)

Hello.

Après une rapide recherche, il semblerait que ce ne soit pour l'instant pas possible avec SL.

C'était possible sur Leopard, avec Mighty Mouse.

Extrait de leur FAQ :


> *Will your applications be compatible with Mac OS X 10.6?*
> 
> We are hard at work getting Application Enhancer and our haxies compatible with Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard. Please keep an eye on our official lines of communication (website - http://www.unsanity.com, blog - http://www.unsanity.org, newsletters - http://www.unsanity.com/list, etc.) for more information on compatibility releases, calls for beta testers, and other updates, and watch our compatibility page at http://www.unsanity.com/products/compatibility. Also our Twitter @haxies and @haxiesbeta for most up-to minute info.


----------



## Rémi M (2 Novembre 2010)

J'avais déjà regardé cette question, et wath a trouvé le même logiciel que j'avais trouvé via YouTube , il a l'air d'être pas mal, mais malheureusement comme le dit Wath dans sa citation, il travaille sur la compatibilité pour SL, mais ce n'est pas encore au point donc patience patience  



> Please keep an eye on our official lines of communication


S'il vous plaît, gardez un oeil sur nos lignes de communication officielle *(Traduction littérale)*
Regardez de temps en temps sur nos sites internet officiels (pour voir nos avancements) *(Traduction plus correcte)*

P.S :Je me fais toujours griller par wath maintenant


----------



## wath68 (2 Novembre 2010)

13 minutes ... je n'appelle plus ça "grillé" mais "carbonisé"


----------



## Rémi M (2 Novembre 2010)

Je retiens


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour vos réponse mais est ce que vous aurez d'autre logiciel que mighty mouse.
merci pour vos réponse


----------



## Rémi M (2 Novembre 2010)

Il n'en existe pas, pour le moment


----------

